

Ask HN: Cool homepage domains - mnml_

I'm looking for cool homepage domain names if you have seen any ?
======
ljf
Not sure I get what you mean by 'homepage domains' Cool urls? Cool sites? Try
www.iwantmyname.com for good urls, its where I get om.gd and whi.im

------
Mithrandir
Try dot.tk

<http://www.dot.tk/en/index.html>

